# Off my nut



## Stigmorgan (5 Mar 2022)

Apologies in advance but i am currently off my nut on pain relief and about 3 bottles of port.

So, since Xmas day I've been suffering with a broken tooth (popcorn is the devils food) a couple days after this the pain started so I began taking a mix of ibuprofen and paracetamol, ive never been registered with a dentist as I've been terrible at looking after my dental health, the last few weeks have been pure hell, 111 have done their best at giving me local dentists to call but they all day the same thing, "we are not taking on new NHS patients but your welcome to book an emergency appointment, thesenare mostly at the £90 mark just to sit sit in the chair and as I only work part time I can't afford the costs, the last few weeks I've noticed the pain killers become less effective, last week I went to A&E as the pain was so bad, the triage nurse sent me home with a flea in my ear because they don't have a dental department and I was effectively wasting their time, since then the ibuprofen and paracetamol has just about done its job and allowed me to go to work and complete my job without too much issue, yesterday I woke up surprised to find that the nagging pain in my tooth, cheekbone, ear and eye had stopped, I went to work and had a nice relaxed day for the first time in months, however that soon changed, I finish work at 12, a out 12.30 I was makingyself something to eat and was literally floored by what I can only describe as a lightning strike to the nerve of the broken tooth, omg it hurt like nothing I've experienced before (and I've had a finger literally ripped off) this bece a random occurrence that would hit and run without notice until around 8pm this evening, it started with several single hits over a 3 hour period from 7pm, then around 7:30 I got a hit that left me feeling like all my teeth had been connected to a mains power supply, this had me on my knees literally screaming into the cushions of the sofa and me pootlr partner in tears calling 111, the pain killers are not working so in a last ditch attempt to numb the pain I've done something I know I shouldn't, I've downed an entire bottle of Port, normally o would consider this a sacrilege as it was a very good and expensive bottle but needs must, so, here I am, 3 sheets to the wind, an entire bottle of very expensive port downed like an alcoholic on top of the ibuprofen and paracetamol, my stomach and throat are very sore from all the screaming I've done but I'm feeling very light and fluffy from the bottle of port and I'm not feeling any pain, downside is that my amazing girlfriend is now refusing to sleep because she is worried I'm going to be sick and choke from drinking so much. For reference, I drink so rarely that I have bottles of port that are a decade old.

I'm sorry for the "rant" but I'm absolutely cheesed and have non boundaries, if we in person I'd probably try to kiss you afyerb you read this


----------



## Bingy man (5 Mar 2022)

Sounds like an abyss or at least an infection - sleep it off if possible and take the offer of the emergency appointment- it will come and go but gets worse every time. From experience I speak - had a double abyss one in each wisdom tooth and never in my life experienced pain like it and haven’t since -even eventually having the offending teeth removed was preferable to that pain returning-like being hit by an express train over and over -and like yourself I hate all dentists and rarely go but enough was enough had to get rid of the pain . So even if you have to pay private you will be pain free and you will be sorted . Good luck and hope your suffering ends soon..


----------



## sammy.se (5 Mar 2022)

Sorry to hear this. Emergency appointments is the way forward, its the only way to get this treated.


----------



## Trainee neophyte (5 Mar 2022)

We get quite a few visitors who come on holiday with a view to getting their dental work done at the same time - half price or less when compared to the UK extortion. Obviously not a fix right now, but if you are faced with an outrageous amount of remedial work, it might be something to consider.


----------



## clogs (5 Mar 2022)

have recomended to a few people, it's cheaper to have a holiday in Crete and get ur teeth sorted here...
I've just had a gold crown fall out with a bit more of the tooth broken...
A white filling (the sort cured by Ultra Violet light).was less than €45.....
All the latest equipment and a nice person to boot...all dentists here speak great English....
My daughter has just booked her new appointment....the cost savings will cover her air fair....


----------



## fezman (5 Mar 2022)

Have you checked out nhs emergency dental hospitals?
we have one nearby , they once did me a root canal, saturday morning, for the price of a check up.
i’d been to the dentist the day before with extreme pain. Dentist said he couldnt find anything. Next day i was ready for knocking myself out (think oak door slamming on head). Went to emergency clinic and dentist there asked me whether it was David Blunkett or Stevie Wonder i’d seen the day before


----------



## Alli (5 Mar 2022)

Blimey, I wish I could write so clearly after 1 glass of port never mind 3 bottles 

Have you tried Solpadol, the soluble one sorts me out were aspirin and paracetamol don’t touch me.

It’s probably not your way, it’s certainly not mine but have you tried being pushy and not taking no for an answer, or getting someone to do it for you. I think getting past the receptionist is the hardest part. I remember being in a similar situation and couldn’t get an appointment for weeks, my boss took one look at me, I told her what was wrong, she got on the phone and I had an appointment in 2 days!

I hope you manage to get it sorted quickly


----------



## hairy (5 Mar 2022)

I also thought some A&Es had a dental add on so have a search?
But how are you going to resolve it without a dentist, cost or not?
Good luck!


----------



## Droogs (5 Mar 2022)

Been there, currently waiting for treatment as I am housebound having just had a fusion operation on my right foot. Try these chaps as you can be refered just by a doctor rather than a dentist for emergency care. the doctor needs to explain your lack of available service in their referal.






Special Care Dental Service | Solent


Teeth Mouth Gums Brush Crown Cavity Dentist Community Oral Orthodontic Specialised Clinics Surgery Bite Cleaning Face Floss Cavity Hygiene Bite Jaw Lips Palate Smile Canal Tooth Toothache Toothbrush Plaque Protect




www.solent.nhs.uk


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Mar 2022)

I have a bottle of morphine put away for these special occasions.


----------



## Richard_C (5 Mar 2022)

It won't get better by itself. 

Strikes me that the cost of not fixing it including various port and medication and likelihood of being unable to work is much more than the cost of fixing it.

If there is a dental school nearby, I remember the Manchester one from years ago, they might help. You will be treated by a student but under very close supervision.

If not, sounds like it's a private appointment. If you have an infection they might prescribe strong antibiotics and send you away for a few days while the inflammation goes down then they will do the engineering bit.

As a short term painkiller codeine and paracetamol tablets, called paracodeine or similar, no prescription needed but kept behind the counter at pharmacies. People like Boots do own brand, you don't need the fancy packets. Max 4 days though, codeine can be damaging long term.

When it's done, write to your MP about the lack of NHS dentists - no point being concerned about it without trying to change things.


----------



## Stigmorgan (5 Mar 2022)

Thanks guys 
I pretty much passed out for a couple of hours from the alcohol, my g/f woke me up as 111 told her to take me to a different A&E, we went and were told they could only give me stronger pain relief as they don't have a dentist on site so we came home and I passed out on the sofa, the other half was straight back to calling 111 and last thing I remember is that she was waiting for a call back. At the minute I've been awake for about half hour and have taken the codeine along with some ibuprofen and waiting for the hammer in my head to stop


----------



## MARK.B. (5 Mar 2022)

Stig I know what you are going through in regards to the pain and i do hope you get it sorted asap, please be aware that long term use of paracetamol/codiene etc will cause its own problems as will ibuprofen ,both can damage your liver and kidneys and possibly give you stomach ulcers. Not what you want to hear i know but take a emergency appointment now and worry about the cost later . PM me your details and i will lend you the cash to get it sorted if that will help, don't suffer in silence or try to grin and bare it .


----------



## Bingy man (5 Mar 2022)

Some excellent advice from all above , I have multiple missing teeth because it’s cheaper to have a tooth pulled out than say a root canal treatment as that can’t garantee the treatment will work and then they have to extract it anyway and charge you again - it’s a tough call as I have to look after my remaining teeth. I feel your pain but you have to get it treated as like others have said you will have to take time off work, paying for medication +you won’t be yourself until it’s sorted . I wouldn’t recommend alcohol with the Meds your taking but using salt water to help with the infection ( don’t swallow) just gargle-tastes like rubbish but if it’s an abyss it can burst in your gum and trust me that is not what you want to experience. Extra good look


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Mar 2022)

It might feel like an abyss but it's an abscess.


----------



## Stigmorgan (5 Mar 2022)

Thanks guys, I'm aware of the effects of long term medication use, it's played on my mind a lot, the cost is a secondary issue at the minute, the difficulty is finding a dentist that can fit me in, I've registered with one local surgery but they can't fit me in for a few weeks unless they have a cencellation, swmbo is on the case now that she knows how bad it is, I'm sure I'll get an appointment somewhere soon, even if I have to go bribe a vet to do it 

@MARK.B. that's an incredibly generous offer and I can't say thankyou enough but I will find the money.


----------



## Doug71 (5 Mar 2022)

Toothache is not nice. I have rubbish gums which have given me trouble over the years, worst I had was earlier this year.

I woke up new years eve with a bit of toothache which got worse as the day went on, by the evening it was agony. Pain killers didn't seem to help, I got some gel from the chemist which numbed the gum, that worked initially but then stopped. The pain lasted 3 days, didn't really get any sleep and felt shocking. I already had a dentist appointment booked for a week later so hung on for that but then my son tested positive for covid the evening before so I had to put off the dentist visit for another 2 weeks. Ended up having 5 teeth out but feel better now than I have in years, didn't realise how much my dodgy teeth were affecting my well being.


----------



## Spectric (5 Mar 2022)

Tooth ache is horrendous, they hurt when they are first growing and are a liability. Really sorry to hear your predicament and you cannot find an NHS dentist, this is just the state of the nation unfortunately and we had to go on a scheme that was half NHS and half private plus a fifty mile round trip. 

How many people are on these forums, how many happily spend £3 plus a day on a takeaway coffee and enjoy these forums then think for many of us what is a pound these days, so if we all threw a pound in a pot I bet we could reach £90 easily and do something nice for a fellow forum member, none of us would miss a quid.


----------



## Garno (5 Mar 2022)

Stig mate,

Get some clove oil from the chemist and dab some on the tooth.

Tastes awful but will get rid of the pain. Take note that it will not mean the problem has gone away and you will still need treatment.

Gary


----------



## thetyreman (5 Mar 2022)

Richard_C said:


> If there is a dental school nearby, I remember the Manchester one from years ago, they might help. You will be treated by a student but under very close supervision.



sadly it's been privatised, they used to work on homeless peoples teeth for free, I used to go there and the students were great, I needed to have serious work done from a really bad cycling accident as a child, so went there for a good 4 years, it's the manchester royal dental hospital, I sometimes still have nightmares hearing the sounds of grown men screaming and drills in the corridor, it also looked like a lunatic asylum in parts, I really enjoyed the building, great atmosphere.


----------



## Bingy man (5 Mar 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> It might feel like an abyss but it's an abscess.


Err unfortunately I left school at 15 minus any exams I’m actually lmao at my spelling but agree that’s kind of where you sink into


----------



## Bingy man (5 Mar 2022)

Spectric said:


> Tooth ache is horrendous, they hurt when they are first growing and are a liability. Really sorry to hear your predicament and you cannot find an NHS dentist, this is just the state of the nation unfortunately and we had to go on a scheme that was half NHS and half private plus a fifty mile round trip.
> 
> How many people are on these forums, how many happily spend £3 plus a day on a takeaway coffee and enjoy these forums then think for many of us what is a pound these days, so if we all threw a pound in a pot I bet we could reach £90 easily and do something nice for a fellow forum member, none of us would miss a quid.


I believe toothache is the devils apprentice and I’d be happy to donate a £1 or £2 - this forum/site is actually helping me with my mental health and well-being so as you say we won’t miss a couple of quid


----------



## Bm101 (5 Mar 2022)

MARK.B. said:


> Stig I know what you are going through in regards to the pain and i do hope you get it sorted asap, please be aware that long term use of paracetamol/codiene etc will cause its own problems as will ibuprofen ,both can damage your liver and kidneys and possibly give you stomach ulcers. Not what you want to hear i know but take a emergency appointment now and worry about the cost later . PM me your details and i will lend you the cash to get it sorted if that will help, don't suffer in silence or try to grin and bare it .


Top man.


----------



## Stigmorgan (5 Mar 2022)

Thank you all again guys, there's no need for donations, I need to find an empty chair before anything else, @Garno, maybe a little weird but I actually like the taste of clove oil, if my gums were in better condition I would probably try it but every dentist I've spoken to has said not to use it or any other gels/ointment incase they further damage the gums.
I'm feeling much better today with the upgrade to codeine and ibuprofen, I have enough for 10 days so hopefully will find an empty chair by then or I may have to resort to a pair of pliers and bottle of vodka


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Mar 2022)

Get hold of your GP. they'll probably prescribe stronger codeine, co codamol or co dydramol for you. Anything that really works is only on prescription (speaking as one who has gone through the lot, from aspirin to fentanyl).


----------



## fezman (5 Mar 2022)

Before you get the pliers out Stig, have a go with this
https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/gol-ui/product/all-ear--mouth---lip-care/orajel-dental-gel most chemists and supermarkets sell it.
The benzocaine in it will numb the area you apply it to. Only lasts about 30-60 minutes so keep applying it until you get an appointment.


----------



## Jameshow (5 Mar 2022)

Can you not sell your stash of turnings... I'd happily buy them and pass them off as mine!

Seriously hope you get sorted soon!


----------



## Linus (5 Mar 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> Thank you all again guys, there's no need for donations, I need to find an empty chair before anything else, @Garno, maybe a little weird but I actually like the taste of clove oil, if my gums were in better condition I would probably try it but every dentist I've spoken to has said not to use it or any other gels/ointment incase they further damage the gums.
> I'm feeling much better today with the upgrade to codeine and ibuprofen, I have enough for 10 days so hopefully will find an empty chair by then or I may have to resort to a pair of pliers and bottle of vodka


Just remember - a hangover is the wrath of grapes.


----------



## Droogs (5 Mar 2022)

If you get your doctor to refer you to the link i put up they will treat you as a NHS patient needing emergency treatment. The doctor just needs to say you have no access to a regular dental practice. You should be seen within 7 days of referal.


----------



## baldkev (5 Mar 2022)

Try what droogs said

Stigs spelling is definitely better after a bottle of port!

Id happily donate too. Down here its called the dental access centre, they fit in emergency cases and do othrodontist stuff. 

Stig, listen up. You need to keep a watch on the way you feel and take a quick google to see what symptoms are for sepsis. Potentially any infection for more than a week can cause it. I had a bad infection after a coronectomy and similarly the nhs/ hospital experience was terrible. So understaffed they sent me off with a bottle of morphine, antibiotics and told me to watch for signs of sepsis.


----------



## Garno (5 Mar 2022)

baldkev said:


> Try what droogs said
> 
> Stigs spelling is definitely better after a bottle of port!
> 
> ...



Good advice


----------



## RobinBHM (5 Mar 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> Thank you all again guys, there's no need for donations, I need to find an empty chair before anything else, @Garno, maybe a little weird but I actually like the taste of clove oil, if my gums were in better condition I would probably try it but every dentist I've spoken to has said not to use it or any other gels/ointment incase they further damage the gums.
> I'm feeling much better today with the upgrade to codeine and ibuprofen, I have enough for 10 days so hopefully will find an empty chair by then or I may have to resort to a pair of pliers and bottle of vodka



I know it’s not that near, but try the following:

Queen Victoria hospital East Grinstead - they have a specialist dentistry unit, the hospital has a minor injuries unit - get your GF to ring them

alternatively try ringing Katoomba in Horley Surrey - they are really helpful and usually have spaces.



https://www.katoomba.co.uk/


clove oil works.

and from experience I can tell you the homeopathic medicine arnica strength 30 is very good for tooth ache.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (5 Mar 2022)

Surely "homeopathic" and "strength" shouldn't be used in the same sentence?


----------



## Pineapple (6 Mar 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> Apologies in advance but i am currently off my nut on pain relief and about 3 bottles of port.
> 
> So, since Xmas day I've been suffering with a broken tooth (popcorn is the devils food) a couple days after this the pain started so I began taking a mix of ibuprofen and paracetamol, ive never been registered with a dentist as I've been terrible at looking after my dental health, the last few weeks have been pure hell, 111 have done their best at giving me local dentists to call but they all day the same thing, "we are not taking on new NHS patients but your welcome to book an emergency appointment, thesenare mostly at the £90 mark just to sit sit in the chair and as I only work part time I can't afford the costs, the last few weeks I've noticed the pain killers become less effective, last week I went to A&E as the pain was so bad, the triage nurse sent me home with a flea in my ear because they don't have a dental department and I was effectively wasting their time, since then the ibuprofen and paracetamol has just about done its job and allowed me to go to work and complete my job without too much issue, yesterday I woke up surprised to find that the nagging pain in my tooth, cheekbone, ear and eye had stopped, I went to work and had a nice relaxed day for the first time in months, however that soon changed, I finish work at 12, a out 12.30 I was makingyself something to eat and was literally floored by what I can only describe as a lightning strike to the nerve of the broken tooth, omg it hurt like nothing I've experienced before (and I've had a finger literally ripped off) this bece a random occurrence that would hit and run without notice until around 8pm this evening, it started with several single hits over a 3 hour period from 7pm, then around 7:30 I got a hit that left me feeling like all my teeth had been connected to a mains power supply, this had me on my knees literally screaming into the cushions of the sofa and me pootlr partner in tears calling 111, the pain killers are not working so in a last ditch attempt to numb the pain I've done something I know I shouldn't, I've downed an entire bottle of Port, normally o would consider this a sacrilege as it was a very good and expensive bottle but needs must, so, here I am, 3 sheets to the wind, an entire bottle of very expensive port downed like an alcoholic on top of the ibuprofen and paracetamol, my stomach and throat are very sore from all the screaming I've done but I'm feeling very light and fluffy from the bottle of port and I'm not feeling any pain, downside is that my amazing girlfriend is now refusing to sleep because she is worried I'm going to be sick and choke from drinking so much. For reference, I drink so rarely that I have bottles of port that are a decade old.
> 
> I'm sorry for the "rant" but I'm absolutely cheesed and have non boundaries, if we in person I'd probably try to kiss you afyerb you read this







__





Emergency dental care :: Surrey and Sussex Healthcare NHS Trust







www.surreyandsussex.nhs.uk


----------



## Scruples (6 Mar 2022)

If you haven't been registered with a dentist then you haven't been having regular checkups and, obviously, you were happy to deal with problems as they arose. Well, I bet you're not happy now. Ring 111 get an emergency appointment.


----------



## Jacob (6 Mar 2022)

Scruples said:


> If you haven't been registered with a dentist then you haven't been having regular checkups and, obviously, you were happy to deal with problems as they arose. Well, I bet you're not happy now. Ring 111 get an emergency appointment.


111 is good. I got an appointment at 10.30pm one new years eve. Meant a 30 mile drive. And no it wasn't the booze it was an allergic reaction to something or other. If nothing else they'll give you morphine etc and fix up a dentist for you.


----------



## Alasdair (6 Mar 2022)

Chloraseptic throat spray contains local anathestic. I used it on my teeth which are bad. Lasts a while and easy to spray onto individual tooth. I also use paramol which you can get from chemist. Dihyrocodein and paracetamol. It works very well though only take it for a short time and no other paracetamol. I used to take it for overnight.


----------



## IanB (6 Mar 2022)

So sorry to hear of your agony. Maybe go and see your GP straight away and ask for some strong antibiotics - when I had an abscess long ago, the dentist wouldn't do the underlying dental work until the infection had been cleared first, gave me a course of antibiotics and then I went back later for the dental work. If your GP can get you going on clearing the infection, that will relieve the severe pain and you'll have a bit of a breathing space to find an NHS dentist who can do the work.


----------



## NikNak (6 Mar 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> yesterday I woke up surprised to find that the nagging pain in my tooth, cheekbone, ear and eye had stopped, I went to work and had a nice relaxed day for the first time in months, however that soon changed, I finish work at 12, a out 12.30 I was makingyself something to eat and was literally floored by what I can only describe as a lightning strike to the nerve of the broken tooth, omg it hurt like nothing I've experienced before (and I've had a finger literally ripped off) this bece a random occurrence that would hit and run without notice until around 8pm this evening, it started with several single hits over a 3 hour period from 7pm, then around 7:30 I got a hit that left me feeling like all my teeth had been connected to a mains power supply, this had me on my knees literally screaming into the cushions of the sofa and me pootlr partner in tears calling 111,



hmmmm.... having read and reread (several times) your initial posting, are you sure its toothache.? The reason i say this is because we have a friend who's also been totally 'floored' by excruciating pain the same as you're describing. Only difference is... she takes care of her dental hygiene. She called 111, went to hospital, had checks done and was diagnosed with Trigeminal neuralgia. Spent several days in hospital on a concoction of pain killers, just like you, the pain suddenly disappeared (the same as yours did), but has been given a referral for future investigation/treatment. This is worth a read... Trigeminal Neuralgia – Causes, Symptoms and Treatments

Good luck


Nick

oh... i'd also point out the friends are not short of a bob or two and said we'll go private as soon as they were told she'll be 'put on a referral list' only to be told even thats not possible at the moment due to consultant(s) backlog of work.


----------



## Stigmorgan (6 Mar 2022)

99% sure it's the tooth as it's broken, the codeine I got from A&E on Friday evening is managing the pain to a bearable level, will be contacting my GP tomorrow when they open to try getting an appointment that way. @Jacob @Scruples over the last 3 weeks I've called 111 several times, all I get from them is numbers of local dentists but none of them have any space to fit me in.
@Jameshow selling my creations is being planned today, will be taking them into school for staff to buy, they keep asking when my next sale will be.
I just want to say that I absolutely love you guys, I hadn't intended my post to be anything more than a rant/outlet but your support and offers of financial help have totally blown me away. I'm not quite sure where Saturday went though, I think a mixture of the exhaustion from dealing with Fridays pain mixed with the port and the meds had me sleep for a whole day, im so lucky to have my partner who has kept a good check on me throughout.


----------



## Stigmorgan (6 Mar 2022)

Pineapple said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Pineapple but according to the dental team at 111 I don't qualify for an emergency appointment because I don't have any swelling or uncontrollable bleeding


----------



## Spectric (6 Mar 2022)

Another thought, are there any training hospitals in the vicinity that do dentistry because they may be willing to perform free to give students experience, much the same as student hairdressers need people to practice on.


----------



## Stigmorgan (6 Mar 2022)

Spectric said:


> Another thought, are there any training hospitals in the vicinity that do dentistry because they may be willing to perform free to give students experience, much the same as student hairdressers need people to practice on.


Not something I'd thought of, will look into it after I speak with my GP


----------



## johnny (6 Mar 2022)

You have my sympathies Stiggy....i suffered this for 30 years until eventually I had had every tooth removed .
One particular course of treatment with my Dentist lasted for 13 sessions ! I still have the appointment slips. I have had a canine tooth hanging on the nerve and a piece of skin for several months....and a back molar that split down the middle between the nerve roots. Root canal work that caused lasting jawbone infections and all sorts of other horrors.

Something that I found very effective for nerve pain was to take a small mouthful of Scotch or Brandy and angle my head so that the alchohol surrounded the painful tooth and just hold my head there for a minute or so . It numbs the nerve and can give up to an hours relief or more. 

i'd be happy to chip in with a donation towards your treatment or I can send you some Solpadol or Co-Codamol (same thing) they are 500/30 mg which is a prescription med and have 3x times the amount of Codeine than over the counter versions. Because you are supposed to wait a minimum of 4x hours between doses of Solpadol I used to alternate with Ibrufen which also helps.

Twice I managed to get an emergency appointment with a local Dental Training Hospital and both times had a Fully qualified Dentist do the work so thats definitely worth checking out .


----------



## MikeJhn (6 Mar 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> Thanks Pineapple but according to the dental team at 111 I don't qualify for an emergency appointment because I don't have any swelling or uncontrollable bleeding


But then you do have swelling, it just went down/not as bad now, just before you arrived at the appointed time and the bleeding stopped about an hour ago.


----------



## Stigmorgan (6 Mar 2022)

So great news, SWMBO has been on the phone to 111 most of the day tearing them a new hole and I now have an emergency at 11:30 tomorrow morning and will only cost me £23.80 plus any prescription and I'm man enough to admit that the relief had me weeping like a baby. 
As I've already said, for the support and offers of help you guys are all awesome and I love ya


----------



## RobinBHM (6 Mar 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Surely "homeopathic" and "strength" shouldn't be used in the same sentence?



indeed.

30x is weaker than 6x but invokes a greater response.


----------



## TRITON (6 Mar 2022)

I hate dentists, i think they should have their books closely checked each and every year so they can't sneak through or recommend work that is unnecessary.

My parents put me into an orthodontist when I was a teen and he did so much work that wasn't needed, wisdom teeth removed, braces of the type they cement to the teeth, removal of lower canines, then root canals, caps.
Eventually he was caught,disbarred and i think got sent to prison.

Then came years of remedial work, and of course not being all NHS work, nobody to sue.
In the end i had to have most of then extracted, due to roots splitting and remedial bridgework putting too much strain on already damaged ones.
Those the dentists, consultants and dental hospital didn't remove, i was by way of lifestyle at the time forced to remove myself. 3 in total. I've tried all remedies for pain, only thing works is removal.

So as you can imagine i don't like, nor these days need their services. And when i hear than many are refusing NHS work, I can only see that as an industry that needs harsh regulations to prevent the hell i went through as a teen.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (6 Mar 2022)

RobinBHM said:


> indeed.
> 
> 30x is weaker than 6x but invokes a greater response.


You are Prince Charles and I claim my £5.


----------



## Stigmorgan (6 Mar 2022)

12 hours to go and counting, I cant wait, the codeine and ibuprofen are barely working, the pain in my cheekbone, ear and eye have drastically reduced but the tooth itself and a little into my throat are still sore and sensitive, it's just about bearable so hopefully I'll get a few hours sleep before I have to go out and unlock at work.


----------



## MikeJhn (7 Mar 2022)

Good luck Stig hope it all works out.


----------



## Droogs (7 Mar 2022)




----------



## Bingy man (7 Mar 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> 12 hours to go and counting, I cant wait, the codeine and ibuprofen are barely working, the pain in my cheekbone, ear and eye have drastically reduced but the tooth itself and a little into my throat are still sore and sensitive, it's just about bearable so hopefully I'll get a few hours sleep before I have to go out and unlock at work.


Hopefully you have had your treatment and if not it’s very close , all the best either way and here’s to being pain free-I’m rooting for you ( sorry had to get that one in ) good luck chap


----------



## Stigmorgan (7 Mar 2022)

@Bingy man love the pun  

So treatment didn't quite go to plan but I am happy. The dentist I saw was amazing, made me feel really comfortable and put me at ease, he asked me to go through everything from breaking the tooth up to now and was very upset to hear that I have had to contact 111 4 times over the last few weeks as if he had seen me a few weeks ago he thinks he could have saved the tooth but unfortunately there is a large abscess under the tooth so he couldn't pull it until the infection is sorted, he has plugged the break with antibiotics and given me a course of antibiotics to take, his words were that they are so strong I shouldn't even look at alcohol . As I stand at the minute I'm not in pain due to the codeine and ibuprofen, the plug combined with the 2 antibiotics I've been prescribed will clear up the infection and abscess in a week, the treatment cost me £24 and the prescription cost less than £20, now I just need my local dentist to get through the waiting list and see me, lots of work for them to do.


----------



## Bingy man (7 Mar 2022)

You should hopefully be pain free as the antibiotics will take effect and deffo no alcohol. I was on similar when my wisdom teeth kicked of ( double abscess) and thought that 1 can of Stella wont hurt -WRONG- didn’t even finish it and was on my knees so hide the port and throw out the mouth wash. Glad you got seen


----------



## Stigmorgan (7 Mar 2022)

Bingy man said:


> You should hopefully be pain free as the antibiotics will take effect and deffo no alcohol. I was on similar when my wisdom teeth kicked of ( double abscess) and thought that 1 can of Stella wont hurt -WRONG- didn’t even finish it and was on my knees so hide the port and throw out the mouth wash. Glad you got seen


I'm not a big drinker so it's no problem, just made me laugh the way he said it  pain levels have risen a little since he put the antibiotic plug in but he said to expect the pressure to rise a bit, the bonus is that I've not needed to take my codeine or ibuprofen since I got up at 6 this morning so will only take 1 codeine half hour before bed so that I can get some sleep. Will start the 2 courses of antibiotics in the morning so that I get 7 full days rather than 6 full days bookends by 2 part days.


----------



## MARK.B. (7 Mar 2022)

Start the antibiotics now stig ,the sooner they are in your system the sooner they will start to work


----------



## Jameshow (7 Mar 2022)

Stig must be on the mend he's talking chainsaws elsewhere...!!


----------



## MARK.B. (7 Mar 2022)

Yep once he gets his teeth into something there's no stopping him


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Mar 2022)

Stig, if it's metronidazole, don't even smell alcohol, not even mouthwash. I ate a piece of over ripe pineapple that must have started to ferment and within a couple of minutes I felt like I'd had a rusty bayonet through me.


----------



## Stigmorgan (7 Mar 2022)

@MARK.B. not right now, strict diet of liquid foods for at least 3 days.

@Phil Pascoe that's one of the 2 I've got


----------



## Phil Pascoe (7 Mar 2022)

Clarithromycin?


----------



## Stigmorgan (7 Mar 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Clarithromycin?


Amoxicillin. 1 of each 3 times a day for 7 days.


----------



## Tris (8 Mar 2022)

If you are taking metronidazole don't stray too far from a toilet. The effects can last a couple of weeks after you stop taking them. Live yoghurt and vitamin c may help.


----------



## fezman (8 Mar 2022)

Stig, if you are on the metronidazole it will kill all the good bacteria too, so as Tris says get some LIVE Yoghurt, or some Acidophilus capsules. Don't underestimate this, ruining your digestive system can cause you more hell than the toothache DAMHIKT !


----------



## Phil Pascoe (8 Mar 2022)

I took metronidazole on several occasions, it had no side affects on me whatsoever. I do have cast iron guts, though.


----------



## Stigmorgan (8 Mar 2022)

fezman said:


> Stig, if you are on the metronidazole it will kill all the good bacteria too, so as Tris says get some LIVE Yoghurt, or some Acidophilus capsules. Don't underestimate this, ruining your digestive system can cause you more hell than the toothache DAMHIKT !


Thanks for the heads up, I'll keep it in mind.
Only taken 1 of each so far today so I guess it's a bit early to tell but so far there's no side effects that's I've noticed


----------



## Terrytpot (8 Mar 2022)

Amoxi works on me similar to the effect removing the plug from a full bath has on its contents… Had an identical experience 20 years ago with an abscess on one of my molars..emergency weekend dentist I found through the yellow pages had me back a week after I’d taken the antibiotics he’d initially supplied (they were part of a chain that had its own pharmacy nearby) . Suffice to say I walked in ,with the swelling noticeably reduced and all consuming pain absent, only to have all the pain come flooding back when he tried to remove the offending molar , and that after he’d given me 3 shots with a needle! You WILL know ,like I did, if it’s safe to pull the tooth. I ,apparently, still had some of the infection from the abscess and it had prevented the Novocain (or whatever it is they use) from having the required effect of isolating the nerves and transmitting all the unpleasantness. Suffice to say I left, still with the molar still in place along with a mouth of misery that hadn’t been there when I showed up for the extraction and the bit that still amazes me, is he still had all of his teeth in place too!
Went back after another week of the anti-bio’s and the guy on that occasion told me there would be no drama and that with the shots he put in my mouth, that he’d have been able to slice my jaw in half and that I wouldn’t have felt it…luckily for him, he was right and me and my troublesome molar parted company with no pain whatsoever and I left with a spring in my step.
My next door neighbour had prolonged dental issues , which we always thought was the sole cause of him being a miserable git , but after he finally caved and went for one of those “rip everything out and replace the lot in one go with a fixed set of dentures things” we realised that , no… he’s just a miserable git because he can still breathe


----------



## rafezetter (9 Mar 2022)

clogs said:


> have recomended to a few people, it's cheaper to have a holiday in Crete and get ur teeth sorted here...
> I've just had a gold crown fall out with a bit more of the tooth broken...
> A white filling (the sort cured by Ultra Violet light).was less than €45.....
> All the latest equipment and a nice person to boot...all dentists here speak great English....
> My daughter has just booked her new appointment....the cost savings will cover her air fair....



REALLY???? that's crazy and err I'm interested more details by PM plz.


----------



## Jameshow (9 Mar 2022)

clogs said:


> have recomended to a few people, it's cheaper to have a holiday in Crete and get ur teeth sorted here...
> I've just had a gold crown fall out with a bit more of the tooth broken...
> A white filling (the sort cured by Ultra Violet light).was less than €45.....
> All the latest equipment and a nice person to boot...all dentists here speak great English....
> My daughter has just booked her new appointment....the cost savings will cover her air fair....


Any recommendations? I could keep them busy for a year or to!


----------



## Stigmorgan (9 Mar 2022)

No holiday for me it seems, antibiotics are doing their job, I've reduced my pain relief to just ibuprofen 3 times a day, and to top it off I got a message from the dentist I'm on the waiting list for saying they have a space on 23rd March, I got the message while at work so had to hide in my cleaners cupboard for a minute so the kids didn't see me have a little cry of relief


----------



## Bingy man (9 Mar 2022)

That’s not too long to wait even better if the pain has subsided


----------



## Stigmorgan (18 Apr 2022)

Pain free at last but not the way it should have happened, so on 23rd March I saw my new dentist and after taking his xrays decided he needed better ones so off I went a couple days later to Frimley to get him more detailed xrays, got them straight back to him then back for next appointment on Tuesday 5th April, the new xrays showed the infection appeared to have cleared up but the tooth extraction would need to be done as a surgical referral which he had submitted, so just needed to wait, by friday my jaw was really painful to open just like during the infection so called dentist and got app for monday 11th first thing and a prescription for amoxycillin, even at this point I hadn't been able eat and even swallowing water was sore, by Thursday 14th the pain was much much worse and my face was visibly swollen so called dentist and got an app straight away to go get a new prescription for stronger meds which I managed to take despite it being painful to swallow, then after a little snooze during a break in the pain I awoke to feeling like my breathing was a little blocked, looked in a mirror and the swelling had grown from under my jaw down into my shoulder so we rushed straight to A&E, due to the distortion in my face from the weight of the infection the staff first thought was angina so rushed me through to get bloods, this is when they discovered how dehydrated I was, it took 2 bags of fluids to get me up to a level where my blood would flow easily, a few blood tests later and they had thankfully ruled out a bone infection but my levels were high so they added several courses of IV antibiotics and pain relief, by the time those got into my system combined with the 2litres of fluids my hydration levels hit a high enough level to make the infection explode from under my tooth (really not a nice taste and smelled even worse) I was then transferred from Frimley to The Royal Surrey Sunday morning to wait for a slot for the tooth to be removed, at 12.00 today I was taken down to theatre and horrid tooth removed along with as much of the infection juice as they gould get, i woke up at 2pm feeling a little sore but not in pain, i still cant open my mouth enough to eat solids but i can swallow like normal and now in my mind the "pain" im currently experiencing barely registers as an irritaion, I'm now hoping the surgeon (who is a really nice guy) will be pleased with it tomorrow so the internal drain can be removed and I can go home to be told off everytime I even look at my work keys, been told in no uncertain terms by SWMBO, my boss, a very good friend and the surgeon that I have to take a week off work  I know they're technically right but I feel amazing and not on any pain relief.

I just want to say again a huge THANK YOU  to everyones previous words and offers of kindness


----------



## Bingy man (18 Apr 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> Pain free at last but not the way it should have happened, so on 23rd March I saw my new dentist and after taking his xrays decided he needed better ones so off I went a couple days later to Frimley to get him more detailed xrays, got them straight back to him then back for next appointment on Tuesday 5th April, the new xrays showed the infection appeared to have cleared up but the tooth extraction would need to be done as a surgical referral which he had submitted, so just needed to wait, by friday my jaw was really painful to open just like during the infection so called dentist and got app for monday 11th first thing and a prescription for amoxycillin, even at this point I hadn't been able eat and even swallowing water was sore, by Thursday 14th the pain was much much worse and my face was visibly swollen so called dentist and got an app straight away to go get a new prescription for stronger meds which I managed to take despite it being painful to swallow, then after a little snooze during a break in the pain I awoke to feeling like my breathing was a little blocked, looked in a mirror and the swelling had grown from under my jaw down into my shoulder so we rushed straight to A&E, due to the distortion in my face from the weight of the infection the staff first thought was angina so rushed me through to get bloods, this is when they discovered how dehydrated I was, it took 2 bags of fluids to get me up to a level where my blood would flow easily, a few blood tests later and they had thankfully ruled out a bone infection but my levels were high so they added several courses of IV antibiotics and pain relief, by the time those got into my system combined with the 2litres of fluids my hydration levels hit a high enough level to make the infection explode from under my tooth (really not a nice taste and smelled even worse) I was then transferred from Frimley to The Royal Surrey Sunday morning to wait for a slot for the tooth to be removed, at 12.00 today I was taken down to theatre and horrid tooth removed along with as much of the infection juice as they gould get, i woke up at 2pm feeling a little sore but not in pain, i still cant open my mouth enough to eat solids but i can swallow like normal and now in my mind the "pain" im currently experiencing barely registers as an irritaion, I'm now hoping the surgeon (who is a really nice guy) will be pleased with it tomorrow so the internal drain can be removed and I can go home to be told off everytime I even look at my work keys, been told in no uncertain terms by SWMBO, my boss, a very good friend and the surgeon that I have to take a week off work  I know they're technically right but I feel amazing and not on any pain relief.
> 
> I just want to say again a huge THANK YOU  to everyones previous words and offers of kindness


Good news at last - I’ve been peed off all day as I managed to lose £30 on way to the bank ( which of course was closed) worse still it was my sons money but tbh your latest post has put a smile back on my face , sounds like you been through hell and beyond and like my own double absys followed by two wisdom teeth extractions a week apart left me a nervous wreck but to be pain free was liberating and a decent nights sleep was the best ever -I’m sure your dentist has advised you to have regular check ups -pls do ,, good news tho and glad you got there in the end.


----------



## Jameshow (18 Apr 2022)

Wow that's some pain.... 

Glad it wasn't worse like a MI or a stroke. 

Hope your better soon. 

Tbh the dentistry system in the UK is broken more than your tooth!


----------



## Stigmorgan (19 Apr 2022)

Jameshow said:


> Wow that's some pain....
> 
> Glad it wasn't worse like a MI or a stroke.
> 
> ...


It is broken but I've learned my lesson the hard way, at the same time I have landed on my feet with my dentist, he is about my age and is not at all judgemental, the biggest offput for me has always been the way my previous dentists have made me fee judged and ashamedl, when I had my first appointment with Jake a was up front and told him I've neglected myself most of my life but now I'm seriously ready to change that start looking after myself, his exact reply was "let's see what I can do to make you feel better then we can work on the rest together" that sold it for me.


----------



## Jester129 (19 Apr 2022)

Great news that you're out of pain!


----------



## Adam W. (19 Apr 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> Snip/ "let's see what I can do to make you feel better then we can work on the rest together" that sold it for me.


It also rhymes, he may be more than just a dentist.


----------



## Garno (19 Apr 2022)

Great news mate


----------



## Phil Pascoe (19 Apr 2022)

Adam W. said:


> It also rhymes, he may be more than just a dentist.


he's a poet and didn't know it.


----------



## kinverkid (19 Apr 2022)

You've reminded me I've got my six monthly tomorrow. I imagine a trip to the dentist when you know you are going to need work carried out must be a real trauma for many people. But, when your confronted with a friendly face and a smile (with natural teeth) from a dentist (like mine) it must not only make a difference to the patient while in the chair but also a difference in attitude towards coming back for more work. Not noticed if she's any good at poetry through.
Glad you're out of pain.


----------



## kinverkid (19 Apr 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> he's a poet and didn't know it.


Try telling the kids 'I'm a poet and I didn't realise' and wait to be corrected by them. Always funny.


----------



## Jameshow (19 Apr 2022)

Stigmorgan said:


> It is broken but I've learned my lesson the hard way, at the same time I have landed on my feet with my dentist, he is about my age and is not at all judgemental, the biggest offput for me has always been the way my previous dentists have made me fee judged and ashamedl, when I had my first appointment with Jake a was up front and told him I've neglected myself most of my life but now I'm seriously ready to change that start looking after myself, his exact reply was "let's see what I can do to make you feel better then we can work on the rest together" that sold it for me.


Must be the brother to my dentist Scouse girl wide as she is tall....so friendly and disarming! 
Do I have any teeth left is my usual quip!


----------



## Richard_C (20 Apr 2022)

The OPs problem was not being able to access a dentist. Ive just read a rather frightening article in the Guardian - a different issue but it shows how serious things can get if untreated. I thought others might be interested.









Dentists would not treat my toothache – now my health has been wrecked for ever


I was fit and healthy when I first felt pain in a molar. After numerous dentists and doctors left it untreated, there were knock-on effects throughout my body. Today I am in constant pain and look almost unrecognisable




www.theguardian.com





The dentist I and my wife go to, and have done for 25 years, is absolutely fine and does what is needed so I wonder if the article is representative.


----------



## Stigmorgan (21 Apr 2022)

Richard_C said:


> The OPs problem was not being able to access a dentist. Ive just read a rather frightening article in the Guardian - a different issue but it shows how serious things can get if untreated. I thought others might be interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats definately a scary read, the first infection in my situation was caused by my own lack of self care but was not helped by many failed attempts to seek help through the 111 system, the 2nd infection once it set back in (if it was ever even completely wiped out the first time) it hit me hard, my jaw started to become painful to open so back to the dentist for more antibiotics, eventually becoming impossible to open, as the infection grew it pushed my tongue up to the roof of my mouth and made my throat very sore which meant even liquids were hard and painful to swallow which led to dehydration, so despite taking one of the strongest antibiotics, the infection took control because after almost 2 weeks of no food and hardly any liquids my body didn't have the fuel or fluids it needed to get the drugs to the right place which eventually led to me rushing to A&E on an easter Saturday afternoon with a balloon of infiction growing from my chin, along my jaw and down my throat and into my shoulder, had I waited 24hours longer the outcome could have been very different to the happy end I've got.


----------



## Droogs (21 Apr 2022)

Acconding to a couple of Aercheologist/Paeleotologists I know, they are pretty adamant that toothache derived infection was probably the 2nd biggest natural killer of humans after malaria throughout human history.


----------



## Stigmorgan (21 Apr 2022)

Droogs said:


> Acconding to a couple of Aercheologist/Paeleotologists I know, they are pretty adamant that toothache derived infection was probably the 2nd biggest natural killer of humans after malaria throughout human history.


I can easily believe that, if the iniction don't get you the pain will drive you insane enough to smash your own head in.


----------



## clogs (21 Apr 2022)

after a bad tooth infection....it was removed....I asked the dentist for antibiotic's.....
she said NO I got all the infection out....
Huh....
within a few short days I was admited to hospital for a ser kidney infection.....
peeing white string.....
Doc said the infection went around my body untill it found a weak spot...
abso don't want that to happen again...
very interesting comment Droogs


----------

